# Married or Single



## shydirtbikeguy (Jan 8, 2004)

Just wondering how many are married in here. I've been married for 2 years now. Never thought I would be. It's hard for my wife to understand my SA. I have a 2 year old daughter as well. I really don't want her to grow up with SA. I know it can be a learned behavior. Anyways it worries me.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Always have been single and probably will be the rest of my life. I can't hardly take care of myself let alone someone else.


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

:blank Single. I wonder if I will be married one day. I'd like to be.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

mousam said:


> :blank Single. I wonder if I will be married one day. I'd like to be.


_*dittos

Alone forever? I hope not.*_


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Single, and have been for all my life. I refuse to give up hope that I will meet a good girl and get married one day.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Single. Always have been, always will be. Just do your best with your little girl, that's all you can do.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm single.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Single. Anyone want to hook up, lol?


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm single.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Single (divorced), have been for a long time and I don't see it changing anytime soon.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Marriage? BF? Heh, I'm SOL!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Single for life


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Unacceptable


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Single


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I'm "swing-le". And you KNOW what that implies. It's got the word "swing" in it. It means I get down. I boogie. Did I mention that someone at work told me I was a great "catch" the other day? Maybe she was talking about lunch and said "catch of the day"...:con*


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

"Solitary as an oyster." But if I met someone somewhat similar to me, I'd want to be married. I'd probably even date a woman if our personalities were similar.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My goal for 2009 is to go on my first date ever.
I have been told I am handsome and funny and pleasant to be around.
I have been facing significant fears in my life in the last two years (dad passed away 1/22/07). I have come a LONG way, and I just want to be strong enough to handle rejection of the dating part soon.

My goal first is to make friends. LOTS of friends, with some in the BEST FRIEND category.

Part of this is to overcome the nasty mindset that people are intentionally trying to hurt me. I just need to use discernment.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

slurpazillia said:


> yes youre a great catch for someone else. just thought id tell you that as a way to put a barrier between us and as a nice way to let you know im not interested...ok bud?
> 
> youre going to make someone a good husband/wife someday.
> lets just be friends.
> ...


*Ooh, thanks for putting me in "my place" HAHA. Hey, wanna go out sometime? I've heard Ima great catch. Yeah, that's a big rumor goin' round. :lol*


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> My goal for 2009 is to go on my first date ever.
> I have been told I am handsome and funny and pleasant to be around.
> I have been facing significant fears in my life in the last two years (dad passed away 1/22/07). I have come a LONG way, and I just want to be strong enough to handle rejection of the dating part soon.
> 
> ...


Someone told you that you were handsome, funny and pleasant to be around? Is that a person offline? If so, if its a woman not related to you and she's single and within your age group, I think someone is already interested! Good luck


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

You people do realize that this poll is going to be skewed. While SA may be a factor in it's results, age is another large factor. The majority of our members are in their late teens to early 20s. A lot of people don't even start thinking about marriage until their mid to late 20s.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Amocholes said:


> You people do realize that this poll is going to be skewed. While SA may be a factor in it's results, age is another large factor. The majority of our members are in their late teens to early 20s. A lot of people don't even start thinking about marriage until their mid to late 20s.


:agree

I am married, and this is my second marriage. I have a pretty good relationship and feel very lucky.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Single. Not really looking forward to becoming attached.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

Single. I want a circle of friends before I contemplate a relationship.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm single and still haven't been on a date. I doubt I'll ever be married


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Single. I'd like to be married one day though.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Meh !


----------



## rocknroll (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm married, but it wasn't till I was 33. A weird ad popped up before I posted this, asking "bored" married people if they'd like to meet singles. Uh, no, I think not.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Single for life, I'd say. Aliens tend to have a hard time in the dating scene in this day of age.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Single. I have no interest in ever getting married.


----------



## bluebird274 (Dec 1, 2008)

Single.
I've only been able to maintain intimate relationships while taking benzos daily. Before that, it was alcohol. I'd like to hope one day I can be married or in a long-term relationship with someone who I can be open and honest with about this condition because I'm not going to resort to drugging myself so I'm relaxed enough to have an intimate relationship. There must be a better way. I just haven't found it yet!


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Marital-status-wise, I'm single. I'm in a cool relationship though (found through this board, no less).


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Im in a relationship. Ill marry her one day.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Unhappily single though the likelihood is strong based on a lot of my interactions (just casual/friendly types) with the opposite sex turn out overly positive and warm.


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

Im single at the moment, but I am talking to someone getting to know him.


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Neither. I'm in a relationship.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm in a relationship. Though in terms of this poll, single.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I hope you all have hope and have at least somewhat of a experience to be in a relationship.

Love,
Gerard


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Neither, i'm engaged


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

ssssssssssingle


----------



## Linus (Mar 1, 2009)

Single and not looking


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Single. It would take a very eccentric women to be able to stand being married to me.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Single, since I was forced to destroy my clone.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

currently single.


----------



## midnight77 (Jan 13, 2009)

single, can't complain


----------



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

single and probably will for a very long time.wonder when will i get a bf.:roll


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Single. Any of you girls want me?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I've been content on my own, but sometimes I do miss the physical intimacy.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Single in terms of marital status, but I'm in a relationship. We wouldn't marry for several years.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

im in a relationship but i would never get married. i see no point to it


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Single, not looking.


----------



## Khan (Mar 12, 2009)

Single, and i am looking... Damn i want something to hug, share, feel some feelings what does it mean intimacy... I hate you SAD! I really do! I want love... :blank


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

My DIVORCE is finally over! So I'm single/divorced now(and broke after giving my life savings to a greedy lawyer, haha)


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Single and I have completely lost any hope for marriage. Desperate for consistent human contact with someone that is understanding, but realize that will never happen either. In the past these were dreams, but I've now realized that thanks to extended periods alone and growing older, even the process of establishing a friendship is completely beyond my abilities, so anything as complex as marriage is utterly hopeless.

...I exist and inconvenience others, that's about the limit.


----------



## Blondie789 (Mar 11, 2009)

Single....and I HATE it


----------



## bflygirl (Mar 13, 2009)

Not surprisingly the overwhelming majority of those of us who responded are SINGLE. I was married once, 10 year relationship, 8 years of legal committment, it was hell. I'd like to think my person is out there but I am not willing to go through the potential hurt to find him. Your poll probably should have had a "divorced" category. It's a different kind of "single," you know both the good and bad of being in a committed relationship. Sure, I get lonely, but I am glad to wake up and not get cussed and yelled at daily. There are worse things than being alone


----------



## murmur (Mar 27, 2009)

with someone but not married. yet


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Mercurochrome said:


> Unacceptable


hehe whut? adorable avatar btw :3

For me, I've never married and doubt if I ever do.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

singular


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Where's the "in a relationship" option? I'm not married, but I don't consider myself single.


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

Single and kinda happy about it. I'm in no position to be in a relationship.


----------



## Eric32 (Mar 31, 2009)

I am single and wouldn't mind being in a relationship


----------

